# Places to sight in rifles



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys!
I was just wondering where some places are that you go to sight in your rifles? I live in UT County, and in the past I had taken my rifle up to the Holladay gun club to have it professionaly sighted in, but we all know that they no longer exist. So..... I need to find another place that will do that, or I am all for doing it myself, just wanted to get some ideas for some of the forum members


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Lee Kay Center is probably your best bet. It costs $4.00 for all day. Its out in Magna...

http://utahshootingsports.com/leekay.htm

I like going here because they have set / known distances for you to shoot (50 yard, 100 yard, 200 yard, and 300 yard)

If you need any help, feel free to let me know. I'm always looking for a reason to go out to the range and shoot a little. I also have a lead sled to help you stay steady and get on target


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just about any retailer (other than Wal-Mart) can bore sight the scope for you, from there you can go shoot about anywhere west of the lake. I don't know what a "professional" can do that you can't do yourself once it is boresighted; that usually saves a lot of ammo to get it pretty close.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I went up to the Provo shooting range today. It's a lot less formal than the Lee Kay center, but it's an okay range. It's just up squaw peak road and costs 2 dollars. Right now it's only open 4-8 on Wednesdays and 12-4 on Saturdays. I'm by no means a professional but if you want some help shoot me a pm and we could work on getting you squared away.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The Pleasant grove Sportsmen’s club has a 300-yard rifle range in the foothills of Mahogany Mountain. It is was built on Forest land in the 1930s so there is no charge to use it. But the Pleasant Grove city has gaited off the access to the rifle range, and access to the national forest with it, 
Apparently the city council wants you to walk a mile and a half to get to the range.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

In Utah County, a lot, and I mean a lot of folks shoot behind the Payson garbage dump. On an average Sunday afternoon, there will be ten or fifteen groups of people shooting in different spots. I work for a company that has a gravel pit there. So I go in and lock the gate behind me. And shoot all I want. I can set targets out to 350 yards with a good backstop. But just West of the pit is a big mountain and most folks just set up and shoot into it.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Citizen pressure could get the Pleasant Grove Sportsmen’s 300-yard rifle range opened again. It is on public land but the National Forest road was gaited by the city 2 years ago.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There is also a range less than a mile north of the movie theater in Nephi


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

redleg said:


> The Pleasant grove Sportsmen's club has a 300-yard rifle range in the foothills of Mahogany Mountain. It is was built on Forest land in the 1930s so there is no charge to use it. But the Pleasant Grove city has gaited off the access to the rifle range, and access to the national forest with it,
> Apparently the city council wants you to walk a mile and a half to get to the range.


 o-||

If you are referring to the old military range north of molly, the forest circus has restricted access due to water shed. To my knowledge PG sportsman have no claim or pull with that old military range. I will ask Owen if there is any other range I maybe missing. PG sportsmen have been holding rifle shoots at the Provo Gun club/city range on squaw peak&#8230;..Big


----------

